# Can Pdanet on a razr maxx be connected a router?



## mindoc (Sep 3, 2005)

Is it possible to connect a razr maxx running Pdanet to a wireless router so that all computers connected to the router can access the internet? If so please explain how to do so in detail. Thank you.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought PDAnet was banned. The Droid Razr Maxx is a Verizon phone, and they're fanatical about tethering fees. If they detect you're doing it without paying for it, they'll cut off your service.


----------

